
Manifesto for Maintenance Art 1969 [pdf] - dredmorbius
https://www.arnolfini.org.uk/blog/manifesto-for-maintenance-art-1969/Ukeles_MANIFESTO.pdf
======
dredmorbius
See also:

Website:

[https://www.arnolfini.org.uk/blog/manifesto-for-
maintenance-...](https://www.arnolfini.org.uk/blog/manifesto-for-maintenance-
art-1969)

Intterview retrospective:

[https://www.artinamericamagazine.com/news-
features/interview...](https://www.artinamericamagazine.com/news-
features/interviews/draft-mierle-interview/)

